# Street weed



## harrythehat (May 3, 2021)

Just recently have had to resort to buying off the street.
WTF has happened to UK weed
Apart from most of it is rubbish.
What's this rock hard nuggets all about
More like conkers that grind into dust

WTF are thes growers using
PGRS?


----------



## Cannabinoidcarson33 (May 3, 2021)

I heard that much of the street weed in the UK is often sprayed with Synthetic cannabinoids which are clear, odorless, and tasteless which makes it ridiculously hard to know if you have sprayed shit. 

I am in no way saying that's what you have, i was just letting you know what Ive heard about the street weed in the UK... 

Do you grow your own??


----------



## harrythehat (May 3, 2021)

Cannabinoidcarson33 said:


> I heard that much of the street weed in the UK is often sprayed with Synthetic cannabinoids which are clear, odorless, and tasteless which makes it ridiculously hard to know if you have sprayed shit.
> 
> I am in no way saying that's what you have, i was just letting you know what Ive heard about the street weed in the UK...
> 
> Do you grow your own??


Hi yes I grow my own
Have heard alsorts of things over the years
Picked up some form Essex 120 miles from here. Then my mate picked up some local
Different strains and growers. But both with rock hard nugs.
Seems also no pollen comes of this weed
Put an Oz of mine in a bag time you come to the end there's quite a bit of pollen
But this stuff no. No real smell untill ground an smoked.
Am pretty sure there using PGRs 
Know some of these are cancerous
I pity those that have to smoke it all the time
There's going to be problems later on
No doubt


----------



## go go kid (May 3, 2021)

its cbd weed sprayed with thc


----------



## go go kid (May 3, 2021)

ive seen a guy doing it after he asked me whare the best place to get bulk cbd weed from, there were also some other rasther nasty things he was adding to it b 4 spraying it.
i left and wont be going back , its criminal


----------



## harrythehat (May 3, 2021)

go go kid said:


> its cbd weed sprayed with thc


Don't think so unless the Growers made a mistake when buying there seed it still retains THC traits.
Must say have not smoked CBD weed to compare


----------



## harrythehat (May 3, 2021)

go go kid said:


> ive seen a guy doing it after he asked me whare the best place to get bulk cbd weed from, there were also some other rasther nasty things he was adding to it b 4 spraying it.
> i left and wont be going back , its criminal


Looking at it that way I suppose it's possible this local guy has it in boxes if we wanted


----------



## go go kid (May 3, 2021)

so this is weed that you know that has been grown in a room/tent? are they small nugs, hard and turn to powder and offten with seed in it


----------



## harrythehat (May 3, 2021)

go go kid said:


> so this is weed that you know that has been grown in a room/tent? are they small nugs, hard and turn to powder and offten with seed in it


No seed but hard and goes to dust when ground
Not known where it's grown unfortunately
Too me a flower is a delicate thing
These bitches would kill if loaded in a catapult


----------



## go go kid (May 3, 2021)

when you said rock hard nugs and dust when ground in the same sentance, i auttamaticly thaught it was the sprayed cbd bud, because thats whaty it does down to a t.
i have some CBG weed that does the same thing in the grinder.


----------



## go go kid (May 3, 2021)

i wouldent be surprised if pgr's are being used.
the latest is people paying a thousand quid for an oz of usa weed.
most of the decent weed in the uk is skunk and the weeker weed is being piushed out of the market


----------



## harrythehat (May 3, 2021)

go go kid said:


> i wouldent be surprised if pgr's are being used.
> the latest is people paying a thousand quid for an oz of usa weed.
> most of the decent weed in the uk is skunk and the weeker weed is being piushed out of the market


When I compare this crap to mine.
There is no comparison. and they would pay £1000 an Oz for mine for sure.
Hate having to smoke this unknown shit


----------



## go go kid (May 3, 2021)

yeah, i got ripped off with some realy nice looking crysaly looking weed once, it had been rolled in crushed glass to boost the weight up. nasty


----------



## Cannabinoidcarson33 (May 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> i wouldent be surprised if pgr's are being used.
> the latest is people paying a thousand quid for an oz of usa weed.
> most of the decent weed in the uk is skunk and the weeker weed is being piushed out of the market


Are the bomb California/USA genetics hard to find in UK or why is the USA weed selling for that much an Oz? Damn, I need to load up my stash and go setup shop in the UK... Lol


----------



## Cannabinoidcarson33 (May 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> yeah, i got ripped off with some realy nice looking crysaly looking weed once, it had been rolled in crushed glass to boost the weight up. nasty


Crushed glass??! Bro, what kind of dirt bag would do that to someone? I think ALL serious weed smokers have at one time or another been burned SOMEHOW, but that is next level crazy shit, lmao


----------



## go go kid (May 4, 2021)

not sure how its getting here, dark web maybe. but 1000an ounce for the good stuff. hell its sold in 5 quid baggs now at ten quid a gram and its not that good


----------



## go go kid (May 4, 2021)

Cannabinoidcarson33 said:


> Crushed glass??! Bro, what kind of dirt bag would do that to someone? I think ALL serious weed smokers have at one time or another been burned SOMEHOW, but that is next level crazy shit, lmao


oh thats an old one, they spray the weed with all kinds of shot to give you some kind of high


----------



## go go kid (May 4, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> Just recently have had to resort to buying off the street.
> WTF has happened to UK weed
> Apart from most of it is rubbish.
> What's this rock hard nuggets all about
> ...


pcp and dmt to name two things weed is sprayed with


----------



## green_machine_two9er (May 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> pcp and dmt to name two things weed is sprayed with


Thought you had to pay extra for getting wet. Lol


----------



## harrythehat (May 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> not sure how its getting here, dark web maybe. but 1000an ounce for the good stuff. hell its sold in 5 quid baggs now at ten quid a gram and its not that good


£10 a gram you will be lucky .8 /.6 pending who you know


----------



## go go kid (May 4, 2021)

you can sell a joint for ten quid in london


----------



## harrythehat (May 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> you can sell a joint for ten quid in london


Not surprising when you add the cost of ciggies
I smoke neat can't handle tobacco


----------



## xtsho (May 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> yeah, i got ripped off with some realy nice looking crysaly looking weed once, it had been rolled in crushed glass to boost the weight up. nasty


What the hell. Crushed glass? You can't be serious. That wouldn't have gone over well with me. I would have gone back and had a chat. But I haven't bought weed in over 20 years.


----------



## Wastei (May 4, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> Hi yes I grow my own
> Have heard alsorts of things over the years
> Picked up some form Essex 120 miles from here. Then my mate picked up some local
> Different strains and growers. But both with rock hard nugs.
> ...


They use Paclobutrazol, a PGR only intended for use on ornament and trees. That's what the vietnamese gangs use at least. Big hard nuggs, no smell or potency and most often harsh. We have the same stuff floating around on the streets here.

Maybe ten years ago we also had that "grit weed" floating around. Sprayed with crushed glass to make it look "better" and add bulk.
Fucking bastards!


----------



## harrythehat (May 4, 2021)

Wastei said:


> They use Paclobutrazol, a PGR only intended for use on ornament and trees. That's what the vietnamese gangs use at least. Big hard nuggs, no smell or potency and most often harsh. We have the same stuff floating around on the streets here.
> 
> Maybe ten years ago we also had that "grit weed" floating around. Sprayed with crushed glass to make it look "better" and add bulk.
> Fucking bastards!


At least this isn't harsh has a bit of smell once broken open very little in the way of high and £170 an oz


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

go go kid said:


> you can sell a joint for ten quid in london


How many kilos of calamari do quid translate to?

Man just read the thread. Insanity. Legalize is all I can say.


----------



## go go kid (May 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> How many kilos of calamari do quid translate to?
> 
> Man just read the thread. Insanity. Legalize is all I can say.


well its becoming so common people growing in tents and gorilla growing that its got to change some time. many of the police forces up and down the country are turning a blind eye to small time personal growers and on the spot warnings and fines instead of wasting the courts time and there own time.
lets face it, theres far worse crimes that need there time that it only makes sence to not bother wasting too much of there time with it is a great step foward.
but this soap bar has inundated the uk badly.
i think the NHS should be able to sell it and get some much needed funds to carry on the great work they do. one day one day


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

go go kid said:


> well its becoming so common people growing in tents and gorilla growing that its got to change some time. many of the police forces up and down the country are turning a blind eye to small time personal growers and on the spot warnings and fines instead of wasting the courts time and there own time.
> lets face it, theres far worse crimes that need there time that it only makes sence to not bother wasting too much of there time with it is a great step foward.
> but this soap bar has inundated the uk badly.
> i think the NHS should be able to sell it and get some much needed funds to carry on the great work they do. one day one day


And so it begins. My world in the late 90's. Say enough if given the chance. 

And you always have the "ace"; that it keeps us low lives at home and off the streets while being very quiet. LMAO. but truth. I rarely leave my yard all summer. LOL.


----------



## DoobieDoobs (May 8, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> Just recently have had to resort to buying off the street.
> WTF has happened to UK weed
> Apart from most of it is rubbish.
> What's this rock hard nuggets all about
> ...


street weed sucks, either they give you the larf buds or they give you, like you said, bricks of crushed weed that turns into dust


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

DoobieDoobs said:


> street weed sucks, either they give you the larf buds or they give you, like you said, bricks of crushed weed that turns into dust


Wow. We honestly toss a bud or such on my street. And just showing off since legal. Good stuff for wave and hello. 

Wish similar to all at god speed or warp drive.


----------



## DoobieDoobs (May 8, 2021)

I decided to buy some as well, since my plants are far from harvest at this moment. And this is street weed for you 

look at the second one, looks more like a brick than a bud.


----------



## go go kid (May 8, 2021)

DoobieDoobs said:


> I decided to buy some as well, since my plants are far from harvest at this moment. And this is street weed for you View attachment 4897379
> 
> look at the second one, looks more like a brick than a bud.


whats the seed content? the brick eed we used to get was a quater the weight of seed and in rock hard lumps that had been broken off a brick like the second one


----------



## DoobieDoobs (May 8, 2021)

go go kid said:


> whats the seed content? the brick eed we used to get was a quater the weight of seed and in rock hard lumps that had been broken off a brick like the second one


It only has probably like one or two seeds in it probably, because it's 'good quality'.

The buds that are full of seeds are really something tho, now that I grow I think to myself when thinking about that kind of bud "those growers really didn't even bother to separate the males from the females"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

If you would indulge me? If in UK? Is it not wet and damp most of the time? Wondering how long just dried lasts without a preservative. And are you smoking one. Brother in law in LA did it or had 3 weeks to clear inventory.


----------



## DoobieDoobs (May 8, 2021)

I'm not in Uk, I am from México, I just wanted to rank a little about street weed.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

DoobieDoobs said:


> I'm not in Uk, I am from México, I just wanted to rank a little about street weed.


Miss the Mexi dirt weed on the streets in the 80's. 

Peace.


----------



## go go kid (May 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If you would indulge me? If in UK? Is it not wet and damp most of the time? Wondering how long just dried lasts without a preservative. And are you smoking one. Brother in law in LA did it or had 3 weeks to clear inventory.


yeah, wet weed is yet another way to make money from weed, the younger genaration are raving about the weed they just scored and when you look at and feel it, its got another week or more drying time left.

by inventory, are you meaning that your allowed to grow weed ,but you can only have a certain number of plants on the go at any one time and your only allowed to have a certain amount of dried weed and you have to get rid of the dried weed b 4 youharvest the new lot?
im unclear at why he had to get rid of inventory?


----------



## go go kid (May 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Miss the Mexi dirt weed on the streets in the 80's.
> 
> Peace.


had some good genetix from working with the seeds from thai n mexican brick weed. i miss it too


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

go go kid said:


> yeah, wet weed is yet another way to make money from weed, the younger genaration are raving about the weed they just scored and when you look at and feel it, its got another week or more drying time left.
> 
> by inventory, are you meaning that your allowed to grow weed ,but you can only have a certain number of plants on the go at any one time and your only allowed to have a certain amount of dried weed and you have to get rid of the dried weed b 4 youharvest the new lot?
> im unclear at why he had to get rid of inventory?


He was in algae and mold infested Louisiana bayou. 3 weeks and his stuff was moldy. 

Here 12 plants growing and 10 ounces dried. Would be great if one plant didn't dry over your limit. LOL.


----------



## DoobieDoobs (May 8, 2021)

go go kid said:


> had some good genetix from working with the seeds from thai n mexican brick weed. i miss it too


Yeah that's one positive thing about street weed, great source of seeds.


----------



## harrythehat (May 9, 2021)

This is UK brick weed.
PGR sprayed
Little smell till broken open
Slight chemical aftertaste
Does it get u where u want
No not really


----------



## go go kid (May 9, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> This is UK brick weed.
> PGR sprayed
> Little smell till broken open
> Slight chemical aftertaste
> ...


i read that PGR's atre the latest thing


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 9, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> Hi yes I grow my own
> Have heard alsorts of things over the years
> Picked up some form Essex 120 miles from here. Then my mate picked up some local
> Different strains and growers. But both with rock hard nugs.
> ...


Those are tricombs not pollen. Ill take pollen bag over no!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 9, 2021)

they are using pgrs with no clue, look how big spray again, wow spray again! They are never going to smoke it, send it to England or eastern seaboard, you know who you are! And we think Isrealeas are christians, lmao! Or friends! Jokes on us!


----------



## shroomhaze (May 10, 2021)

go go kid said:


> pcp and dmt


ok maybe pcp but DMT really? No you cant smoke freebase DMT and for it to be in a smokeable burn it needs to be turned either into a Changa or have it infused on a smokeable herb. This would not cut corners it would make weed so much worse and cost the dealers so much. DMT is not cheap on the market and extracting it, and infusing it wont make any sense at all. No way they put DMT in there, I doubt they would but pcp and not tell because it will be really obv, although Iv seen pcp sprayed weed before too

also I dont think one just smokes dmt and can think its just a high, that shit is intense


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 10, 2021)

you want pgrs try kelp flour and fulvic acid, plants on roids half teaspoon kelp 5 drops fulvic acid 5 gal spray on leaves or water in.


----------



## Wastei (May 10, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> This is UK brick weed.
> PGR sprayed
> Little smell till broken open
> Slight chemical aftertaste
> ...


Paclo shit. High concentration of carbohydrates instead of oleoresins.


----------



## harrythehat (May 10, 2021)

Wastei said:


> Paclo shit. High concentration of carbohydrates instead of oleoresins.


Words beyond my knowledge base. But can say it all adds up to smokin poisons
The greedy cunts in this country don't give a toss


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 18, 2021)

US street weeds dank af and reasonably priced, can't remember the last time I payed more than $60 for 7g usually some kind of gassy kush.


----------



## YardG (May 18, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> US street weeds dank af and reasonably priced, can't remember the last time I payed more than $60 for 7g usually some kind of gassy kush.


Highly dependent on where you are in the US. Wouldn't want to give our friends across the pond the impression that we're uniformly the land of weed and honey.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 1, 2021)

Damn man... there is only one thing to do in this world.... GYO

grow your own


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 6, 2021)

DoobieDoobs said:


> look at the second one, looks more like a brick than a bud.


About 4 years ago I bought an oz for $180. It looked like it was hacked out of something put through a trash compacter.
I threw water at it. Let it swell, pulled it apart then re-dried it. That's when I started to seriously start growing.



MICHI-CAN said:


> Miss the Mexi dirt weed on the streets in the 80's.


In the late 70's we were warned of street weed being sprayed with Black Flag bug spray. Up side....mosquitos would bother me.
First time I had San Somian was in Cali up in Lake Tahoe. $5 a gram. Couldn't get enough.


----------

